
Ask HN: What's the best books to learn to program in 2020? - Lesabotsy
My goal? None particularly, just for knowledge&#x2F;fun and this year I decided on programming and maybe getting deeper in computer science if it goes well. I&#x27;m not looking to build something meaningful right away, I&#x27;m interested in the craft, the art and all techniques a beginner can get. My math is rusty AF. Need to work on that also, already have some books to use as refresher. I&#x27;m an accountant if that helps. So for now from looking around, here are my options:<p>1. How to Design Programs, 2nd Edition. Uses a language they call Scheme, and is free online.<p>2. SICP, but this one seams to require higher levels math so it scares me. Also Scheme and free Online.<p>3. Eloquent JavaScript, 3rd Edition (but a friend of mine told me to avoid learning with a language that has no &quot;type&quot; as first language, had a simple explanation but still don&#x27;t really get the meaning of this). JavaScript and free online.<p>4. Introduction to Computing Systems, 3rd Edition. This one is more technical as it dives into how a computer works before teaching how to program in C and C++. I really like the approach but I&#x27;m afraid of the difficulties that will come with it.<p>5. Anything Python, as everywhere it is suggest to beginners.<p>If you have any suggestions on how I should tackle this, other books to suggest, road-map, whatever don&#x27;t hesitate to comment, I&#x27;m open to anything, what would you do if you were me?<p>Thanks.
======
he11ow
I'd start with Python. With the exception of (3), all the other resources
you've mentioned are - to me - about getting conceptually better at
developing. Mentioning your background does help, actually. I'd recommend
'Automate the Boring Stuff with Python'. That way you'll learn while also
seeing how tangible the benefits can be.
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

I'm also adding a link to an article I've written a while back for non-
developers looking to get into coding: [https://code.likeagirl.io/making-
coding-skills-useful-as-a-n...](https://code.likeagirl.io/making-coding-
skills-useful-as-a-non-developer-1aa5649e175)

------
enitihas
If you have no experience with programming, then m start with one of the head
first books. Any head first book is designed for complete beginners, and I
have heard very good feedback for them via my friends in other disciplines who
used them to learn programming. For someone just starting, SICP is too
advanced for self study. You can also try one of Manning's in action books all
of which have some real world projects, in a language of your choice.

